# 1200 km auf meinem Nerve AM 8.0: Schäden bisher



## derwolf02 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
die ersten 1200 km auf meinem Canyon Nerve AM 8.0, das ich im Mai 2009 gekauft hab, sind gefahren. Unterm Strich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike - die Fahreigenschaften sind einfach sagenhaft, die Federung super sensibel und es macht richtig Laune, damit rumzuheizen. 
Allerdings hatte ich meiner Meinung nach schon verhältnismäßig viele Schäden bzw. Defekte, die die Euphorie etwas trüben.

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl, was bisher alles war:

Nach 200 km: 
Hintere Bremsscheibe löst sich während der Fahrt. Vermutlich nicht richtig angezogen bei der Erstmontage. Hab daraufhin das entsprechende Werkzeug besorgt (Shimano Nuß für hinten bzw. Innenlagerschlüssel für die vordere Scheibe) und beide Scheiben geprüft.

Nach 500 km: 
Penetrantes Knacken bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung irgendwo am Hinterbau. Hab alles zerlegt bzw. ausgebaut: Sattel/Sattelstütze, Innenlager und Kurbeln, Dämpfer, Dämpferwippe, usw. Nach langer Suche fand ich die Ursache: Eines der Rillenkugellager an der Wippe drehte sich nicht mehr. Ich hab's getauscht, danach war Stille.

Nach 800 km: 
Hintere Bremsscheibe wieder locker. Diesmal mit Locktite gesichert und mehr als den empfohlenen 40 Nm angezogen. Mal sehen, ob's hält.

Nach 1100 km:
Der Freilauf der DT Swiss Nabe rutscht manchmal beim Antreten durch. Man hört außerdem ein seltsames Reibgeräusch statt einem satten, definierten Knacken. Laufrad wird bei DT Swiss reklamiert.


Das Bike wird weder bei Rennen noch im Bikepark gefahren. 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Kennt ihr die Probleme? 

Gruß
derwolf02


----------



## Sickgirl (20. Oktober 2009)

Mal eine ganz dumme Frage, sind deine Bremsscheiben per Centerlock oder mit 6-Loch Befestigung an der Nabe festgemacht?
Oder meinst du 4Nm statt 40Nm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (20. Oktober 2009)

Interessanter Berichtâ¦


----------



## paradoxon (20. Oktober 2009)

das mit dem Wippenlager ist schon eher seltsam... welches der Lager war es denn genau?... das um welches der Rockerarm schwenkt?


----------



## derwolf02 (20. Oktober 2009)

- Ich hab hinten eine Centerlock-Verschraubung. Insofern stimmen die 40 Nm.

- Es war das hintere Lager der linken Wippe. Ist ein Rillenkugellager mit 8 mm Innendurchmesser. Das Fett war noch sauber, die Dichtung OK und trotzdem hat es sich nichtmehr gedreht. Ich denke, dass es bei der Erstmontage beschädigt wurde.


----------



## LH_DJ (21. Oktober 2009)

Gleiches Bike, 1800km seit Mai 09
Bei ca. 1200km hintere Bremsscheibe lose. Festgezogen, das war`s.

Mehr gibt es zum Thema nicht zu berichten und entgegen meiner Art habe ich auch noch nichts am Rad verändert.

www.dorgas.de


----------



## BommelMaster (21. Oktober 2009)

also diese art der defekte ist ganz normal, das ist ein fahrrad mit einigen hundert einzelteilen, da wärs ein wunder wenn alles komplett reibungsfrei läuft.

wenn du perfekten service willst, und dir die werkzeuge nicht kaufen willst, kannst das nächste mal auch beim händler kaufen.

unnormal sind solche defekte aber nicht


----------



## schwarzwaldrad (21. Oktober 2009)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also diese art der defekte ist ganz normal, das ist ein fahrrad mit einigen hundert einzelteilen, da wärs ein wunder wenn alles komplett reibungsfrei läuft.
> 
> wenn du perfekten service willst, und dir die werkzeuge nicht kaufen willst, kannst das nächste mal auch beim händler kaufen.
> 
> unnormal sind solche defekte aber nicht




Soll das ein Witz sein?

Fährst Du schon oder schraubst Du noch??? 

Ich fahre ebenfalls ein "Versender Fahrrad" das deutlich günstiger war, ich schraube aber nur um Verschleißteile zu tauschen.
Ich denke bei einem neuen Fahrrad, sollten vor dem schrauben, erst mal ein paar Tausend Kilometer Fahrspaß stehen.

Grüße
Schwarzwaldrad


----------



## ManuelP (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hab das AM 7.0 ich denke 3 Monate alt, ca. 1500km. Keine Defekte, hab aber auch meistens andere Laufräder drauf, wo ich die Bremsscheiben selbst montiert habe. Auch an den original Laufrädern hatte ich die Scheiben schon ab, und selber wieder angezogen.


Manuel


----------



## derwolf02 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung, daß 3/4 der Probleme durch eine schlampige Montage verursacht sind - Centerlock nicht richtig angezogen bzw. gesichert und das Schwingenlager falsch montiert sodaß es klemmte. Das kann man dem Hersteller sehr wohl ankreiden! Das kann aber auch beim "Händlerbike" passieren, oder montiert der Händler selber?

Ist übrigens ein tolles Gefühl, wenn sich bei 40 Sachen die hintere Bremsscheibe löst und frei auf der Nabe rotiert. Ich wäre mal interessiert an der rechtlichen Situation, wenn mir dabei was passiert wäre. Da wäre Canyon definitiv dran gewesen.

Auch bei meinem früheren Bike (Steppenwolf Tycoon CR, Mod. 2004) hatte ich viele Probleme am Anfang. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt hat sich bereits das Hauptlager gelöst. Die Schrauben waren nicht richtig angezogen und nicht mit Loctite gesichert. Weiter ging's mit der Dämpferverschraubung usw. Das ist Pfusch und fehlende Qualitätskontrolle. Scheint aber nicht ein Canyon-spzifisches Problem zu sein...


----------



## herkulars (21. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand die Vorteile von Centerlock erklären? Hab ich noch nie verstanden. Bei 6-Loch ist es ziemlich unwarscheinlich, dass sich alle Schrauben gleichzeitig lösen. An einem Auto oder Motorrad sind die Scheiben auch nicht mit einer einzelnen "Schraube" gesichert. Zudem braucht man Spezialwerkzeug zum Schrauben. So ein Quatsch...

Ich denke auch, dass das nicht alleine Canyons Problem ist. Auch der Händler um die Ecke kann pfuschen. Ein Freund hatte im Mai ein Cube Stereo beim Händler gekauft. Die Formula The One hat nie richtig gezogen, weil sie von Anfang an nicht richtig entlüftet war. Der Händler hat es auch nicht hinbekommen, warum auch immer. Der nächste Händler hat es nämlich innerhalb von ein paar Minuten hinbekommen, und nun beißt sie richtig.

Schlamperei gibt's leider überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beebob (21. Oktober 2009)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> - Ich hab hinten eine Centerlock-Verschraubung. Insofern stimmen die 40 Nm.
> 
> - Es war das hintere Lager der linken Wippe. Ist ein Rillenkugellager mit 8 mm Innendurchmesser. Das Fett war noch sauber, die Dichtung OK und trotzdem hat es sich nichtmehr gedreht. Ich denke, dass es bei der Erstmontage beschädigt wurde.



Müsste das Rillenkugellager 608 2RS sein, sind auch bei anderen Modellen
in der Dämpferwippe verbaut. Besorg dir schon mal die Lager für die 
Schwingenlagerung, denn die werden als nächstes getauscht werden müssen.

Die verbauten Rillenkugellager von Canyon sind nicht besonders
qualitativ hochwertig um es mal gelinde auszudrücken.

Bei einem Tausch am besten durch SKF- oder FAG-Lager ersetzten, dann klappt es auch länger mit den Touren.


----------



## tane (21. Oktober 2009)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also diese art der defekte ist ganz normal, das ist ein fahrrad mit einigen hundert einzelteilen, da wärs ein wunder wenn alles komplett reibungsfrei läuft.
> 
> wenn du perfekten service willst, und dir die werkzeuge nicht kaufen willst, kannst das nächste mal auch beim händler kaufen.
> 
> unnormal sind solche defekte aber nicht



...so ein bauerngerät wie ein auto, das ja mehr oder weniger nur aus einem einzigen stück besteht, kann da leicht mal ein ganzes jahr ohne schrauben funktionieren...!
(wenn ich seine defekte auf die komplexität von flugzeugen "hochrechne" dann dürfte der erste flug noch bevorstehen!)
bei meinem am 7.0 war auch die hintere scheibe locker & die bowdenhülle für den schaltzug des vorderen werfers sehr knapp verlegt - sonst aber alles 1A


----------



## knuspi (21. Oktober 2009)

Also so ganz schlau werde ich aus dem ersten Post nicht. Das AM 8 hat 6-Loch-Scheiben und keine Centerlock. Wozu man da eine Shimano-Nuss braucht ist mir schleierhaft.
Noch komischer finde ich, dass du für die vordere "Bremsscheibe" einen Innenlagerschlüssel brauchst 

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass derwolf02 hier von der Kassette (da würden auch die 40 nm Drehmoment stimmen) und den den vorderen Kettenblättern (daher vielleicht der Innenlagerschlüssel) spricht.

Ich kann von meinem XC (momentan knapp 3000 km Fahrleistung) übrigens bisher nur gutes berichten. Bis auf Verschleisteile musste ich bis jetzt nichts wechseln. Die Schaltung musste nur einmal nachgestellt werden, aber das ist ja bei einem neuen Bike normal.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand die Vorteile von Centerlock erklären? Hab ich noch nie verstanden. Bei 6-Loch ist es ziemlich unwarscheinlich, dass sich alle Schrauben gleichzeitig lösen.


Der Vorteil ist die schnelle (De-)Montage. Der Nachteil das von dir genannte.
(Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich auch schon gelockerte 6 Schrauben gesehen -- trotz der Schraubensicherung die ab Werk auf den Schrauben ist. Abschergefahr inklusive. Man muss die Scheiben wohl einfach gelegentlich auf Lockerheit prüfen)

Meine Centerlockscheibe vorne hat sich übrigens auch schon mal gelöst. Und das, obwohl ich sie zuvor durchaus recht kräftig angezogen hatte, konnte es mir nicht erklären.


----------



## Laurids (21. Oktober 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Noch komischer finde ich, dass du für die vordere "Bremsscheibe" einen Innenlagerschlüssel brauchst



Der Innenlagerschlüssel passt auch auf die Centerlockverzahnung.


----------



## herkulars (22. Oktober 2009)

> Der Vorteil ist die schnelle (De-)Montage.


In diesem Fall war die schnelle Demontage aber der Nachteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y1ng (22. Oktober 2009)

Soviele Probleme sollten nach nur 1200km sicherlich nicht auftreten.

Mein Canyon Spectral 2008 läuft seit etwa 4000km dieses Jahr fehlerfrei (zwei Platte, einmal Umwerfer neu justieren - Chainsucks)! 

Mfg Y1ng


----------



## Cortezsi (22. Oktober 2009)

Y1ng schrieb:


> Mein Canyon Spectral 2008 läuft seit etwa 4000km dieses Jahr fehlerfrei



OT:
Stramme Leistung - 4000km in einem dreiviertel Jahr.
Weißt Du auch Deine Höhenmeter zu den 4000?


----------



## Y1ng (22. Oktober 2009)

Mein Tacho zeigt 2870km mit 43.537hm. 
Er wurde nur bei längeren Touren genutzt (mit Aussetzer - Sigma BC 2006). Der Club mit dem ich fahre liegt 20km die Mosel runter, dort mache ich zwar einige Kilometer, aber kaum Höhenmeter.

Mfg Y1ng


----------



## derwolf02 (22. Oktober 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass derwolf02 hier von der Kassette (da würden auch die 40 nm Drehmoment stimmen) und den den vorderen Kettenblättern (daher vielleicht der Innenlagerschlüssel) spricht.
> ...



Hi Knuspi,
für die Centerlock-Veschraubung der hinteren Scheibe braucht man dieselbe Nuß (mit Außenverzahnung) von Shimano wie zum Anziehen der Kassette. Die vordere Scheibe hat dagegen eine Mutter, die man mit einem speziellen Hakenschlüssel anzieht, wie er eben für Hollow-Tech II-Innenlager gebraucht wird. Die Drehmomentangaben hab ich direkt von DT Swiss. 
Ich bin mir des Unterschieds zwischen einer Kassette, einer Kurbelblattschraube/Kurbelschraube und der Verschraubung der Bremsscheibe durchaus bewusst.


----------



## FFM (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gerade min 3000km auf meinem AM 7.0 2009 runter - nichts! Schaltung mal eingestellt - thats it..


----------



## Zpeed (22. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir hat sich auch schon nach 150 Km die hintere Centerlockverschraubung gelöst. Hab ich wieder fixiert, aber jetzt hab ich den Eindruck, dass die Bremse nicht mehr ganz so bissig bremst. Liegt das daran, dass ich das Rad auf den Kopf gestellt hab (Luft?) oder dass ich die Scheibe angefasst hat und das "Fingerfett" schon reicht um die Leisung zu schmälern?


----------



## FFM (23. Oktober 2009)

Fiegerfett? Die Scheibe ist im Arsch;-) Ganz sicher...!


----------



## Zpeed (23. Oktober 2009)

Was meinst du damit? Ich soll mich nich so anstellen?

Naja, hat vllt noch jmd eine Idee?


----------



## knuspi (23. Oktober 2009)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Hi Knuspi,
> für die Centerlock-Veschraubung der hinteren Scheibe braucht man dieselbe Nuß (mit Außenverzahnung) von Shimano wie zum Anziehen der Kassette. Die vordere Scheibe hat dagegen eine Mutter, die man mit einem speziellen Hakenschlüssel anzieht, wie er eben für Hollow-Tech II-Innenlager gebraucht wird. Die Drehmomentangaben hab ich direkt von DT Swiss.
> Ich bin mir des Unterschieds zwischen einer Kassette, einer Kurbelblattschraube/Kurbelschraube und der Verschraubung der Bremsscheibe durchaus bewusst.



Achso, sorry. War nicht böse gemeint 

Habe nur gedacht, dass es die DT Swiss 370 Nabe nur in 6-Loch gibt. Die hast du doch oder?!


----------



## Kaltumformer (23. Oktober 2009)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Ist übrigens ein tolles Gefühl, wenn sich bei 40 Sachen die hintere Bremsscheibe löst und frei auf der Nabe rotiert. Ich wäre mal interessiert an der rechtlichen Situation, wenn mir dabei was passiert wäre. Da wäre Canyon definitiv dran gewesen.



Wieso vergewisserst DU dich nicht vor dem losfahren über den Zustand DEINES Rades? Sind die eigenen Zähne weniger Wert als eine gute "rechtliche" Ausgangsbasis ? Naja verstehen muss ich das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y1ng (23. Oktober 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Wieso vergewisserst DU dich nicht vor dem losfahren über den Zustand DEINES Rades? Sind die eigenen Zähne weniger Wert als eine gute "rechtliche" Ausgangsbasis ? Naja verstehen muss ich das nicht.



Du kontrollierst vor jeder Fahrt deine Bremsscheiben?! Respekt


----------



## Kaltumformer (23. Oktober 2009)

Y1ng schrieb:


> Du kontrollierst vor jeder Fahrt deine Bremsscheiben?! Respekt



Da ich die Scheiben selbst montiert habe (6 Loch)... wenn ich wem nicht über den Weg traue dann mir selbst.


----------



## derwolf02 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich geb mein Bike so gut wie nie zum Händler für Reparaturen weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ich das selber besser und sauberer kann als ein Mechaniker, der halt unter Zeitdruck seine XX Bikes am Tag reparieren muß. 

Ich hatte bei diesem Bike und bei meinem vorigen (Steppenwolf) anfänglich viele Defekte aufgrund einer schlampigen Erstmontage. Seltsamerweise findet man sowas so gut wie nie in einem der sog. "Langzeittests" in der BIKE. Also entweder werden deren Bikes besonders sorgsam montiert oder ich hab halt Pech mit meinen Bikes oder es ist halt normal, dass am Anfang viel kleine Defekte auftreten oder vielen Bikern ist es einfach egal bzw. sie merken es nicht.
Mich macht z.B. ein Knarzen beim Fahren verrückt! Ich kenn aber genug Biker, die sowas mit einem "Carbonlenker machen halt Geräusche" oder so abtun.

Das mit der "rechtlichen Situation" bezog sich auf den fiktiven Fall, dass ich durch eine schlampige Montage schlimm stürz und den Hersteller deswegen verklage. Dass man vor dem Losfahren die wichtigsten Funktionen checkt ist normal. Aber mir ist schonmal ein Rahmen unterm Hintern weggebrochen - und da gab es vorher keinerlei Anzeichen dafür. Was machst du in so einem Fall? Das ist doch wohl ganz klar ein Fehler vom Hersteller und dafür haftet er (Produkthaftung). 






Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Da ich die Scheiben selbst montiert habe (6 Loch)... wenn ich wem nicht über den Weg traue dann mir selbst.


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. Oktober 2009)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Mich macht z.B. ein Knarzen beim Fahren verrückt! Ich kenn aber genug Biker, die sowas mit einem "Carbonlenker machen halt Geräusche" oder so abtun.


Ein Geräusch hat erstmal nichts mit dem ProdHaftG zu tun. Sondern Sachmangel/Montagefehler > BGB. Wenn der Carbonlenker selbst Geräusche macht ist das primär ein Problem das der Lenkerhersteller verbockt hat. Nur der "Radhersteller" hat es eben auszubaden.



derwolf02 schrieb:


> Das mit der "rechtlichen Situation" bezog sich auf den fiktiven Fall, dass ich durch eine schlampige Montage schlimm stürz und den Hersteller deswegen verklage. Dass man vor dem Losfahren die wichtigsten Funktionen checkt ist normal. Aber mir ist schonmal ein Rahmen unterm Hintern weggebrochen - und da gab es vorher keinerlei Anzeichen dafür. Was machst du in so einem Fall? Das ist doch wohl ganz klar ein Fehler vom Hersteller und dafür haftet er (Produkthaftung).



Warum, bzw. mit welchem Ziel möchtest du in dem fiktiven Fall den Hersteller verklagen ? Wenn du Schäden geltend machst hat das nicht  gleich mit klagen, also dem Ziel einer gerichtlichen Klärung zu tun.

Ob der in deinem Beispiel urplötzlich unterm Hintern weggebrochene Rahmen einen Fehler hatte oder unsachgemäß benutzt wurde wäre dann die Frage - wenn es darüber zu Unterschiedlichen Meinungen kommt. Je nachdem welcher Ton  gegenüber dem Hersteller angeschlagen wurde erfolgt evtl. eine weniger entgegenkommende "Gegenreaktion".

Den Inhalt des ProdHaftG kann sich jeder durchlesen, auch der Hersteller...
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/prodhaftg/index.html

Achso:

ProdHaftG
"§ 11 Selbstbeteiligung bei Sachbeschädigung
Im Falle der Sachbeschädigung hat der Geschädigte einen Schaden bis zu einer Höhe von 500 Euro selbst zu tragen."

Also wenn eine andere Sache als das fehlerhafte Teil beschädigt wird. Also tschüss I phone. 

Gruß


----------



## derwolf02 (24. Oktober 2009)

Wenn der Lenker bricht weil er einen Material- oder Herstellfehler hatte, haftet der Lenkerhersteller.
Wenn der Lenker bricht weil er falsch montiert war, der Monteur, also letztlich der Hersteller des Bikes.

Zum gebrochenen Rahmen sah die Story so aus: 
Ich hatte ein Bike von Steppenwolf, bei dem nach ca. 1000 km der Hinterbau an einer Schweißnaht gebrochen ist. Es wurde lediglich auf unspektakulären Tagestouren im deutschen Mittelgebirge gefahren - keine Stunts, Drops, o.ä. Der komplette Rahmen wurde auf Garantie getauscht. Beim neuen Rahmen war an derselben Stelle nach 700 km ein Haarriss zu sehen. Hinterbau wurde getauscht. Neuer Hinterbau kam verborgen an. Also wurde er zum zweiten Mal getauscht. Neuer Hinterbau hatte nach 1000 km einen Haarriss an derselben Stelle. Der komplette Rahmen wurde dann gegen das 'verbesserte Modell' des nächsten Jahres getauscht und - oh Wunder - er hält bis heute. Und das ist kein Einzellfall: Hier im Forum sind einige Threats zum Thema "Steppenwolf Hinterbauten". Und bei ebay gehen viele Bikes mit dem Kommetar "Hinterbau wurde mal ersetzt" oder ähnlich raus.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein eindeutiger Herstellfehler und Steppenwolf hätte eigentlich mit einer Umtausch-/Rückrufaktion reagieren müssen. 
Wenn mir was Schlimmeres passiert wäre als mir der erste Rahmen während der Fahrt brach, wären sie haftungstechnisch dran gewesen wenn ich beweisen hätte können, dass ich das Bike sachgemäß eingesetzt hab. 
Und wenn ich mir dann anschau, wieviele Montagefehler ich bei meinen neuen Bikes schon hatte, dann wird herstellerseitig viel gepfuscht und geschlampt.

Wer von euch kontrolliert denn bei einem neuen Auto vor der ersten Fahrt die Radmuttern? Eben!


----------



## Rines (24. Oktober 2009)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Wenn der Lenker bricht weil er einen Material- oder Herstellfehler hatte, haftet der Lenkerhersteller.
> Wenn der Lenker bricht weil er falsch montiert war, der Monteur, also letztlich der Hersteller des Bikes.
> 
> Zum gebrochenen Rahmen sah die Story so aus:
> ...



Sag mal was alles falsch motiert war.
ich hatte bis jetz nur eine richtiges bike und kann auch nicht viel zu sagen, aber ich hab jetz eigentlich nix gefunden. war zufrieden. hab auch noch nie sowas gehört. dann auch noch mehrere montagefehler? 
ich will dich nicht "doof" dastehn lassen ,sorry, aber würd mich interessieren.


----------



## derwolf02 (25. Oktober 2009)

Rines schrieb:


> Sag mal was alles falsch motiert war.
> ich hatte bis jetz nur eine richtiges bike und kann auch nicht viel zu sagen, aber ich hab jetz eigentlich nix gefunden. war zufrieden. hab auch noch nie sowas gehört. dann auch noch mehrere montagefehler?
> ich will dich nicht "doof" dastehn lassen ,sorry, aber würd mich interessieren.



Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug (2 x Steppenwolf-Bikes und 1x Canyon):
- bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Steppenwolf: Hauptlager des Hinterbaus locker (dadurch ziemliches seitliches Spiel), daraufhin hab ich den Hinterbau zerlegt und bemerkt, dass keine der Schrauben mit Sicherungskleber gesichert ist; das war übrigens der Hinterbau, den ich in 2 Jahren 4x getauscht hab wegen, Bruch bzw. Rissen
- Lagerschale des Innenlagers lose nach ein paar Wochen; Kurbelschrauben knarzten, 1 oder 2 locker
- Centerlock-Mutter verabschiedet sich während der Fahrt bei 40 Sachen und Bremsscheibe rotiert frei auf der Nabe
- Lager der Wippe klemmt, dadurch knarzen

Kürzlich hatte ich mal eine Marzocchi-Gabel, die nach der 5. Ausfahrt nur noch den halben Federweg hatte. Die war aber nicht am Neurad, sondern die Austauschgabel, nachdem die erste hinüber war.


----------



## Rines (25. Oktober 2009)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug (2 x Steppenwolf-Bikes und 1x Canyon):
> - bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Steppenwolf: Hauptlager des Hinterbaus locker (dadurch ziemliches seitliches Spiel), daraufhin hab ich den Hinterbau zerlegt und bemerkt, dass keine der Schrauben mit Sicherungskleber gesichert ist; das war übrigens der Hinterbau, den ich in 2 Jahren 4x getauscht hab wegen, Bruch bzw. Rissen
> - Lagerschale des Innenlagers lose nach ein paar Wochen; Kurbelschrauben knarzten, 1 oder 2 locker
> - Centerlock-Mutter verabschiedet sich während der Fahrt bei 40 Sachen und Bremsscheibe rotiert frei auf der Nabe
> ...




das ne ganze menge. das mit dem hinterbau ist wirklich S******.
Bei meinem Rad is der Hinterbau "gebrochen" also es war en Riss drin. Garantiefall direkt neu. aber bin ma gespannt wielang der neue hält oder es doch nur mein pech war rahmen x erwischt zu haben, der eine rahmen von 1000.


----------



## treter62 (27. Oktober 2009)

Bin mit meinem AM 8.0 bis jetzt ca. 3000 km gefahren.
Dabei habe ich folgende Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt:

-  0 km Laufräder nachzentriert (Speichenspannung war von Anfang an zu gering und zu ungleichmässig)
-  0 km  Position Brems- und Schalthebel am Lenker getauscht (Bremshebel nach innen), bessere Ergonomie
- 500 km Bremssattel vorne und hinten neu ausgerichtet,
- 500 km Umwerferzug neu justiert 
- 2500 km neue Kette montiert (normaler Verschleiss)
- 3000 km Dämpferbuchse oben hat leichtes Spiel, muss noch getauscht werden.

Ansonsten funktioniert alles perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torisch (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab mit meinem 2009er XC7.0 bis jetzt 3000km runter, Bike war letzte Woche wegen Reklamation des Rahmens bei Canyon. Es waren an der Sitzstrebe auf der Schaltwerkseite 2 Risse, je einer Ober- und Unterseite. Hab aber kein Knacken gehört, weiß also nich obs nur der Lack war, hab mit den Rissen auch etwa 1500km zurückgelegt, u.a. Transalp, also war's wohl der Lack.  Sitzstrebe wurde getauscht. Sonst alles okay soweit, trotz meiner sehr zurückhaltenden Pflege.  Bin immernoch begeistert.


----------



## tane (29. Oktober 2009)

torisch schrieb:


> Hab mit meinem 2009er XC7.0 bis jetzt 3000km runter, Bike war letzte Woche wegen Reklamation des Rahmens bei Canyon. Es waren an der Sitzstrebe auf der Schaltwerkseite 2 Risse, je einer Ober- und Unterseite. Hab aber kein Knacken gehört, weiß also nich obs nur der Lack war, hab mit den Rissen auch etwa 1500km zurückgelegt, u.a. Transalp, also war's wohl der Lack.  Sitzstrebe wurde getauscht. Sonst alles okay soweit, trotz meiner sehr zurückhaltenden Pflege.  Bin immernoch begeistert.



der lack??? dann bin ich der weihnachtsmann! vielleicht steckt der frästeil/ausfallsende mit einem zapfen im rohr (nicht nur stumpf angeschweisst) & der riss hatdie spannung von der schweissstelle genommen & auf diesn zapfen übertragen


----------



## torisch (29. Oktober 2009)

tane schrieb:


> der lack??? dann bin ich der weihnachtsmann! vielleicht steckt der frästeil/ausfallsende mit einem zapfen im rohr (nicht nur stumpf angeschweisst) & der riss hat die spannung von der schweissstelle genommen & auf diesn zapfen übertragen


Stimmt, daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, zumindest ging die Bearbeitung der Reklamation durch Canyon sehr fix und problemlos.


----------



## poefsen (2. Januar 2010)

Mein Nerve AM 8.0 (2008) ist nach ca. 2000km und 16.000 Höhenmetern (darunter 1x Transalp) noch ganz OK. Ich bin soweit zufrieden.

Hintere Scheibenbremse hat es bei einem Einschlag eines anderen Radfahrers verbogen, den Rest der Energie hat mein Bein aufgenommen *grrr*
Bin aber mit der Scheibe noch fertig über die Alpen, war halt nicht schön aber hat ausreichend verzögert.

Alle Lager sind bisher OK, kein Knacken. 

Lediglich der Lack sieht richtig erbärmlich aus an einigen Stellen (Steinschlag / Kettenschlag). Aber Fullys sind nicht für Miss-Wahlen sondern für die härtere Gangart 

Wie verhält sich das eigentlich mit der Wartung von Fox Gabel und Dämpfer? Ich mein die Hinweise des Herstellers find ich persönlich etwas überrissen ... Erfahrungen?


----------



## tane (2. Januar 2010)

das ist der vordere/obere postmount auf der sattelstrebe (net von einem sturz! ich tippe auf: gewindebuchsen im werk zu stramm reingetrieben)
heute eingeschickt
dazu tretlager abgesoffen & hintere bremse nach belagwechsel ohne funktion (hebel läßt sich widerstandslos bis zum lenker ziehen, stellt sich nur im schneckentempo zurück, keine bremswirkung; vermutlich hat sich dichtmanschette im geberzylinder verwurschtelt)
gesamtkm ~ 3500km
schauma wielang es dauert...


----------



## torisch (2. Januar 2010)

poefsen schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich das eigentlich mit der Wartung von Fox Gabel und Dämpfer? Ich mein die Hinweise des Herstellers find ich persönlich etwas überrissen ... Erfahrungen?



Bin auch am überlegen, ca. 250 für Wartung von Gabel+Dämpfer ist schon ne Hausnummer. Fox gibt halt 2 Jahre Garantie, aber nur wenn man nachweisen kann, dass die jährliche Inspektion durchgeführt wurde. Kann mich noch nicht recht entscheiden, ob ich das Risiko eingehe, dass im nächsten Jahr nix passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poefsen (3. Januar 2010)

torisch schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen, ca. 250 für Wartung von Gabel+Dämpfer ist schon ne Hausnummer. Fox gibt halt 2 Jahre Garantie, aber nur wenn man nachweisen kann, dass die jährliche Inspektion durchgeführt wurde.



Hab mich gestern mal quer durch das Forum gelesen... hat einige Tassen Kaffee gebraucht 

Fazit: Wartung immer bei Auffälligkeiten bzw. jährlich, wenn Du etwas mehr fährst. Wenn Du die Möglichkeiten hast die Wartung selbst duchzuführen (Teile, Werkzeug, Wissen), kannst Du das machen. Garantie ist dann halt futsch. Alternativ in den sauren Apfel beißen und das Zeug zu Toxoholics schicken. Irgendwelche Umwege im Ausland halte ich persönlich für mäßig sinnvoll, da sie finanziell nicht sooo viel bringen und die Rennerei groß sein kann. Persönlich denke ich: OK, 100 EUR mehr aber dafür Garantie, maximale performance und einfach keinen Stress.

Ich habe meine alte Psylo SL (gutes Stück) durch mangelhafte Wartung meinerseits verloren, weshalb ich bei dem Thema vielleicht etwas sensibler bin als andere.

Aber zurück zum Nerve AM 

Was mich prinzipiell nervt in Punkto Transalp ist, dass man nur einen Flaschenhalter gescheit unterbringen kann. Hatte auf einer Alm auch einen anderen Nerve Fahrer getroffen mit genau dem gleichen Problem. Wir beide haben zu einer 1,5l Isostar Trinkflasche gegriffen. Gibt es da ein paar Lösungen zu diesen Problem? Die Himmelfahrtsroute dieses Jahr war gut mit Wasser versorgt (immer mal ein Bach zu finden) aber in Punkto Dolomiten und Südseite habe ich ein paar Sorgenfalten und auf dem Kreuz mag ich das Wasser net schleppen.


----------



## derwolf02 (5. Januar 2010)

poefsen schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Nerve AM
> 
> Was mich prinzipiell nervt in Punkto Transalp ist, dass man nur einen Flaschenhalter gescheit unterbringen kann. Hatte auf einer Alm auch einen anderen Nerve Fahrer getroffen mit genau dem gleichen Problem. Wir beide haben zu einer 1,5l Isostar Trinkflasche gegriffen. Gibt es da ein paar Lösungen zu diesen Problem? Die Himmelfahrtsroute dieses Jahr war gut mit Wasser versorgt (immer mal ein Bach zu finden) aber in Punkto Dolomiten und Südseite habe ich ein paar Sorgenfalten und auf dem Kreuz mag ich das Wasser net schleppen.



Jaja, die 1,5 l Isostar-Flasche hab ich auch dran. Das Problem mit dem wenigen Wasser auf der transalp hab ich durch eine zusätzliche 0.75 l Flasche im Rucksack "gelöst". Es gibt aber angenehmeres, als mit einem 10 Kilo Rucksack Transalp zu fahren.

Ich hab unterwegs einen anderen Biker getroffen, der hatte ein "Verdoppler", den man in eine normale Flaschenhalterbohrung schraubt und der dann 2 x 2 Gewindelöcher im 90° Winkel zueinander (bzw. 45° zum normalen Halter) bietet. Dadurch bekommt man 2 Flaschen hin. Er meinte, das gäbe es bei Rose.
Die Frage ist halt, ob
- die Bohrungen im Rahmen das aushalten
- die Flaschen nicht zu breit bauen, sodaß man mit den Zehen dranstößt.

Hat einer Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Scottbiker68 (6. Januar 2010)

Hab das Nerve 7.0 jetzt seit ca 3 Jahren.Als ich den Rahmen zum Pulvern gegeben habe  fanden sich 2 kleinere Haarisse im Bereich des Sitzrohres.Mehr nicht.Ist nicht so Dramatisch und muss ich im Auge behalten.Die Lager am Hinterbau sind noch OK.Nach Demontage und Wiedermontage  des Innenlagers (Montagepaste) war auch das nervige Knarzen weg.
Ansonsten nur 2 Ketten und die Bremsbeläge vorn gewechselt und die Laufräder nachzentriert.


----------



## wartool (6. Januar 2010)

Mein Nerve AM 8.0 habe ich im Januar 08 bekommen.

Seitdem habe ich ca 16tkm damit zurückgelegt. Folgendes habe ich dabei warten müssen:

*Grundverschleiß: *
diverse Ketten, Kasseten (immer XT Kassette mit HG93) - schätze 3-4 Kassetten und 8-10 Ketten. Das Tretlager ist ertaunlicherweise bis heute in Ordnung.

Meine Laufräder habe ich nach ca 14 Montagen und ca 10tkm zum nachzentrieren gegeben.. aber nur sicherheitshalber.. waren laut Händler noch recht gut.

Im März 09 habe ich dann *nach ca 11tkm eine Generalüberholung* gestartet.. die Lagerung des Hinterbaus mit Lagern höchster Qualität neu gemacht - 2 Stunden Arbeit.. echt gut (eine Anleitung dazu gab es mal hier im Forum.. die hat mir auch geholfen)  
Kassette usw neu, Dämpferbuchsen und Bushings getauscht, Steuersatz durch einen von Hope ersetzt.. echt ne gute Investition!! Jokeywheels, Schaltzüge neu, Bremsflüssigkeit getauscht, Bremssättel mal gut gereinigt, neue Beläge etc pp.

*Zwischendurch habe ich diverse Gabeln gefahren*.. die komische Talas, die drin war hat bei mir immer nach max 1500km angefangen zu ölen usw.. ausserdem ist die Performance durch mein Gewicht auch nicht berauschend gewesen. Gefahren habe ich: ne 160er Domain Uturn, um dann nach einiger Zeit wieder auf ne Pike 454 Uturn zu wechslen, die bis heute drin ist (seit ca 7 Monaten). Die Talas liegt überarbeitet von Toxo in der Garage rum.. falls jemand Interesse hat.. einfach melden..
Bedingt durch den Wechsel der Gabeln musste ich das Vorderrad auch tauschen. Jetzt ist eine 5.1 Felge mit DT340FR Nabe drin - arbeitet unauffällig.

Das wichtigste und beste neue Anbauteil ist die KS950i bzw die vorher verwendete KS900i - das Teil rockt einfach und ist ihr Geld wert.

Vor 2 Montagen (ca 15tkm) habe ich dann mal nen Luftkammerservice beim RP23 selbst gemacht. war kein Problem und die Funktion ist wieder etwas besser geworden (kleine Einbuße im Vergleich zum Neurad damals) / Jedoch scheint die Dämpfung auch mal ein bisschen Liebe seitens Toxo gebrauechn zu können.. das werde ich dann spätestens im Sommer mal angehen.

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Der grüne Lack hat bös gelitten. Die thomson Stütze war recht schnell verschlissen, da ich auf meinen  Runden im Schnitt ca 4-5 Mal den Sattel abgesenkt habe. Zur Wegbeschaffenheit.. ca 15%-20% waren Asphalt, Beton etc. Den Rest habe cih auf Schotterwegen und ca 30-40% Trails von S1 bis S3 zurückgelegt. Das ganze immer mit mir (mindestens 84 Kilo und Rucksack, der auch nie unter 5,5 Kilo wiegt.. eher 7!) - Das Rad selbst hat bestimmt auch seine 15 Kilo duerch die andere Gabel, Sattelstütze, Pedale und auch durch die Fat Alberts in 2.4 die ich echt gerne fahre (dazwischen Maxxis und co alle getestet!)

Ich fahre bei JEDEM Wetter damit (von minus 19 Grad bis zu plus 38) bei Regen, usw.. besonders gerne mit Spikes im Schnee und Eis!! :-D

*Noch kurz zu den Bremsen* (Juicy Carbon):
mir ist mal durch einen Fehler meinerseits ein Carbonhebel kaputtgegangen - dieser wurde teuer ausgetauscht. Ansonsten nur Flüssigkeitswechsel bzw Entlüften alle ca 6-10 Monate - Beläge wenn sie halt runter sind - ich nutze nur noch die sinter, die auch am Anfang verbaut waren. Die Organic sind mir nicht so lieb.. habe 2 Sätze davon gefahren und dann wieder sinter geholt.

*Resumee:*
Ich würde das AM jederzeit wieder kaufen - jedoch folgendes wünschen...

ein AM mit dem gleichen LRS, jedoch Steckachse und ner Stahlfedergabel, oder einer leicht selbst zu wartenden Luftgabel mit 140, oder 150FW. Die Carbonteile (Lenker, Bremshebel und X0 Schaltwerk) würde ich mir in Alu wünschen (X9 tuts dicke und Carbon treibt nur die Kosten bei Defekten in die Höhe). Ne serienmässige Kindshock wäre nett...


----------



## Scottbiker68 (6. Januar 2010)

@ wartool

Welche Lager hast du verbaut? Da gibts ja Normbezeichnungen für.Und Vergleichslisten zu.Wäre nett wenn du mal schreibst welche Bezeichnung die Lager haben.Danke.


----------



## wartool (6. Januar 2010)

@Scottbiker:

lies diesen Fred durch.. da steht alles drin.. dort findest Du auch die Anleitung!

Edit:
ACHTUNG!! das Drehmoment für die Schraube, die das Hauptlager festigt stimmt nicht!! das ist viel zu hoch - die Schraube reist ab.. nehmt weniger Nm! (ich glauibe ich hatte 8-10 genommen)


----------



## Jierdan (6. Januar 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also diese art der defekte ist ganz normal, das ist ein fahrrad mit einigen hundert einzelteilen, da wärs ein wunder wenn alles komplett reibungsfrei läuft.
> 
> wenn du perfekten service willst, und dir die werkzeuge nicht kaufen willst, kannst das nächste mal auch beim händler kaufen.
> 
> unnormal sind solche defekte aber nicht



ähm... nein. Mein XTC hat nun etwa 3000km runter, das einzige was bisher kaputt gegangen ist, ist die Hinterradfelge, und da bin ich ganz selbst schuld.


----------



## Scottbiker68 (6. Januar 2010)

Danke für den Link.
Die PDF ist ja eine Top-Anleitung.Sehr Ausführlich das ganze 
Werde SKF Lager verwenden.


----------



## Deichkind (6. Januar 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Das wichtigste und beste neue Anbauteil ist die KS950i bzw die vorher verwendete KS900i - das Teil rockt einfach und ist ihr Geld wert.




Was ist ein KS950i???


----------



## Scottbiker68 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub einen KS950i gibts (noch)nicht.Oder doch ? Nie von gehört.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (6. Januar 2010)

@deichkind: is ne hydraulisch absenkbare sattelstütze, falls das deine frage war. is aber falsch geschrieben...heißt eigentlich KS 900i bzw KS 950i
http://www.google.de/products?hl=de&q=kind shock i900&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf

@scottbiker68: laut google gibts die 950i schon, aber ob die schon ausgeliefert wird weiß ich nicht.
http://www.google.de/products?q=kind+shock+i950&hl=de


----------



## wartool (6. Januar 2010)

10 Stück der KS950i wurden im Dezember ausgeliefert  ich bin einer der Glücklichen :-D

und ja.. es ist eine schnell absenkbare Sattelstütze!


----------



## derwolf02 (6. Januar 2010)

Vor drei Wochen war ich übrigens wegen meiner Probleme mit der Bremsscheibe und dem Freilauf beim deutschen DT Swiss Service in Schönaich.

Probleme mit sich lösenden Bremsscheiben sind ihnen angeblich unbekannt. Zum Sichern der Centerlockmutter mit Loctite, wie es hier im Forum ein paar mal empfohlen wurde, raten sie kategorisch nicht. Die Scheibe darf ein bisschen Spiel haben, also wenn man z.B. im Stehen bei gezogener Bremse das Rad vor und zurück bewegt und dabei die Scheibe ein klein wenig rotiert, dann ist das OK. Und die 40 Nm Anzugsmoment sollte man auf keinen Fall überschreiten. Die Ursache dafür, dass sich bei mir die Scheibe in voller Fahrt verabschiedet hat, sehen sie in einem Montagefehler bei Canyon.

Die Klinken und ein Lager des Freilaufs haben sie getauscht und mir dafür 15  "Servicepauschale" berechnet. Meiner Meinung nach wäre das nach nur 6 Monaten im Gebrauch zwar ein Garantie- bzw. Gewährleistungsfall gewesen (oder wenigstens auf Kulanz!), aber wegen 15  fang ich jetzt nicht das Streiten an. Ich find's halt enttäuschend und für DT Swiss eine ziemliche Blamage! Die Naben an meinem ersten Bike, einem 92er GT Karakoram mit Deore Ausstattung, liefen 5 Jahre lang ohne irgendwelche Probleme an Freilauf und Naben - danach hab ich sie abgewrackt, und zwar voll funktionstüchtig. Das ist die Referenz, an der sich der zigmal teurere DT-Laufradsatz messen lassen muß! Immerhin war DT Swiss sehr schnell mit dem Service: Montags hingebracht und Dienstags abgeholt.


----------



## poefsen (6. Januar 2010)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Jaja, die 1,5 l Isostar-Flasche hab ich auch dran. Das Problem mit dem wenigen Wasser auf der transalp hab ich durch eine zusätzliche 0.75 l Flasche im Rucksack "gelöst". Es gibt aber angenehmeres, als mit einem 10 Kilo Rucksack Transalp zu fahren.



Ich hab überlegt mal so einen Flaschenhalter mit Alu-Bändern (Schraubschellen) zu probieren und jenen am Oberrohr zu befestigen (siehe angehängte Datei). Dieses weist zumindest einen leichten Winkel auf, dennoch müsste die Flasche gut fest sitzen in der Halterung damit sie nicht herausfällt.

Hatte gedacht entweder auf dem Oberrohr liegend oder hängend ins Rahmendreieck, wird mit großen Flaschen aber sicherlich eng (Schwinge). Bisher alles Theorie, werde es bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren - spätestens vor dem nächsten Transalp


----------



## derwolf02 (6. Januar 2010)

poefsen schrieb:


> Ich hab überlegt mal so einen Flaschenhalter mit Alu-Bändern (Schraubschellen) zu probieren und jenen am Oberrohr zu befestigen (siehe angehängte Datei). Dieses weist zumindest einen leichten Winkel auf, dennoch müsste die Flasche gut fest sitzen in der Halterung damit sie nicht herausfällt.
> 
> Hatte gedacht entweder auf dem Oberrohr liegend oder hängend ins Rahmendreieck, wird mit großen Flaschen aber sicherlich eng (Schwinge). Bisher alles Theorie, werde es bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren - spätestens vor dem nächsten Transalp



Schraubschellen an so ein dünnes Alurohr? Das würde ich lieber lassen! Die Klemmkräfte quetschen vermutlich das Rohr oder der Falschenhalter dreht sich bzw. rutscht.


----------



## poefsen (6. Januar 2010)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Schraubschellen an so ein dünnes Alurohr? Das würde ich lieber lassen! Die Klemmkräfte quetschen vermutlich das Rohr oder der Falschenhalter dreht sich bzw. rutscht.




Naja ... würde auf jedenfall einen Streifen Gummi pro Schelle drunter machen (gegen Rutschen) und das Anzugsmoment eher gering wählen, handelt sich normalerweise um dünnes Alu-Band, welches sich dem leicht quadratischen Querschnitt des Oberrohres anpassen sollte. Kritik ist natürlich berechtigt. 

Hmmm...


----------



## Machlovio (6. Januar 2010)

Also ich nehme für die 2. Flasche wenn nötig solch einen Gurt mit Hülle für die Flasche und noch kleiner Tasche daran für um die Hüften.Anfangs nervig, aber man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## renntiger (13. Januar 2010)

Dann hänge ich mich mal hier dran, seit März 2009 habe ich auch ein AM 8.0, mit folgenden Erfahrungen:
- Die Centerlockschraube hinten hat sich beim Transalp an einem Feiertag in der Früh gelöst, super Sache! Den 3/4 Tag mit lockerer Scheibe hinten weitergefahren, Gott sei Dank sehen das die Schweizer nicht so eng mit den Feiertagen und manche Bikeshops haben auch da offen. Selbst wieder voll angeknallt (musste ja halten, 40Nm hin oder her) und weiter.
- der Freilauf der Hinterradnabe DT Swiss 370 segnete im Herbst auch das zeitliche, die Felge E540 machte von Anfang an keinen hochwertigen Eindruck (Lackqualität, in der Folge kleine Risse umlaufend zu sehen). Zum Ende der Saison reklamierte ich die Laufräder, ich erhielt einen neuen Freilauf und neu eingespeichte Laufräder mit E530 Felgen und einen kaputten Freilauf als Einzelteile. Kann den Laufradsatz mit QR15 wer brauchen? An mein Bike kommt kein Centerlock bzw. Adapterlösung mehr... Auch kein DT Swiss.
- von den langen Hebelwegen der SLX-Shifter bin ich auch nicht überzeugt, da kommt XT dran, bin ich vom Hardtail gewöhnt, viel präziser.
- die vordere Bremsscheibe musste erstmal auszentriert werden, konnte gar nicht schleiffrei eingestellt werden. Ergo war vorsichtiges biegen angesagt.

Ansonsten aber Top Bike mit viel Fahrspaß...


----------



## jedy (16. Januar 2010)

hallo!

ich hab ein nerve xc 6.0 aus 2009. das bike hat in der zeit von juni - oktober 2000 km runtergespult und das ohne defekte.

was getauscht wurde waren verschleißteile (reifen, etc.)

bike bekommt jetzt noch ne neue kette und nen gabelservice und dann freu ich mich auf die neue saison. 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (16. Januar 2010)

Machst du den Gabelservice selber oder lässt du das machen? Was kostet dich das ungefähr? Merkst du, dass die Gabel schlechter anspricht?


----------



## jedy (16. Januar 2010)

knuspi schrieb:


> Machst du den Gabelservice selber oder lässt du das machen? Was kostet dich das ungefähr? Merkst du, dass die Gabel schlechter anspricht?



hi knuspi,

ich lasse den gabelservice machen. wollte es erst selbst machen -eigentlich kein problem. aber wegen garantie lasse ich es nun doch machen. kostet ca. 100 euro - kein schnappi. aber ich bin nicht zimperlich mit dem rad umgegangen und die letzte saison war sehr regen- und damit matschreich. ausserdem ein alpen-x. denke da ist ein gabelservice schon angebracht. eigentlich auch dämpfer. aber das ist mir nun doch zu teuer. ausserdem steht der dämpfer auch nicht so im dreck wie die gabel.

gruß


----------



## knuspi (16. Januar 2010)

Hey jedy,
danke für die Info. Habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich den Service machen lasse. Allerdings schreckt mich der Preis doch etwas ab. Außerdem kommt mir das Ansprechverhalten noch gut vor.
Mit dem Dämpfer hast du recht. Das wäre mir auch zu teuer. Außerdem ist der nicht ganz so teuer wie die Gabel. Wenn der Dämpfer 4 Jahre ohne Service hält bekommt man für das Geld schon einen neuen ....


----------



## Kadauz (16. Januar 2010)

Der Service ist am DÃ¤mpfer so einfach (bis auf Stickstoffkammer), das wÃ¼rde ich nicht mal fÃ¼r 50â¬ machen lassen.
An der Gabel iss es etwas aufwendiger. Aber selbst dort kann man mit etwas Zeit alles auÃer der Talaseinheit selber warten.


----------



## derwolf02 (18. Januar 2010)

renntiger schrieb:


> Dann hänge ich mich mal hier dran, seit März 2009 habe ich auch ein AM 8.0, mit folgenden Erfahrungen:
> - Die Centerlockschraube hinten hat sich beim Transalp an einem Feiertag in der Früh gelöst, super Sache! Den 3/4 Tag mit lockerer Scheibe hinten weitergefahren, Gott sei Dank sehen das die Schweizer nicht so eng mit den Feiertagen und manche Bikeshops haben auch da offen. Selbst wieder voll angeknallt (musste ja halten, 40Nm hin oder her) und weiter.
> - der Freilauf der Hinterradnabe DT Swiss 370 segnete im Herbst auch das zeitliche, die Felge E540 machte von Anfang an keinen hochwertigen Eindruck (Lackqualität, in der Folge kleine Risse umlaufend zu sehen). Zum Ende der Saison reklamierte ich die Laufräder, ich erhielt einen neuen Freilauf und neu eingespeichte Laufräder mit E530 Felgen und einen kaputten Freilauf als Einzelteile. Kann den Laufradsatz mit QR15 wer brauchen? An mein Bike kommt kein Centerlock bzw. Adapterlösung mehr... Auch kein DT Swiss.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Webwebs (18. Januar 2010)

Kurze Nebenfrage.

Sind die schwarzen Felgen der DT Swiss etwa lackiert. Ich dachte bei Schwarz eloxiert man. Wie sieht das bei den DT Swiss XR 1450 aus, Lack oder Eloxal?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf02 (25. Juni 2010)

Mein Bike dürfte jetzt so um die 2500 km rum haben. Gestern abend musste ich das zweite Wippenlager (quasi das "hinterste" Lager der Wippe) auch noch tauschen, nachdem wieder ein fieses knarzen im Wiegetritt zu hören war. 
Letztes Jahr war es das auf der linken Seite, jetzt ist es das auf der rechten. Das ausgebaute Lager lief sehr rauh und war von Hand kaum mehr zu drehen. Ob Schmutz eingedrungen ist (trotz der integrierten Dichtungen am Lager und der zusätzlichen Alu-Deckscheiben) kann ich nicht sagen. Ich werd's aber mal zerlegen.

Jedenfalls ist jetzt auch hier ein ordentliches SKF-Lager montiert. Auf dass ewig Ruhe herrscht....


----------



## eifelkaiser (17. August 2010)

Also: Ich hab zwar das XC6 aber seit Anfang 2009: Bis jetzt (ca.4800km) waren fällig:

1 Kassette -jetzt SLX mit 34 Zähnen.- 2200km- nächste liegt schon bereit- 

momentann die 4.Kette CN 7701 a ca.:1200km

kleines 22er Kettenblatt und 1 Tretlager :4500km

3 Reifen 2x Nobby und 1 Sam

Sowie div. Bremsbeläge:
Formula
Aligator, aber günstig
und  Kool Stop - -quietschen alle wie der Teufel.

Die hinteren Schwingenlager und die des Fox-dämpfers sowie der Steuerkopf sind noch vor den 5000km dran. 

Mal sehen, was noch dran glauben muss.


----------



## decline (17. August 2010)

1200km für ne kette kann schon vorkommen, wenn man viel uphill bzw. oft mit schmutziger kette fährt. ist jetzt so nichts außergewöhnliches

der rest ist normal beim mountainbiken^^

zum problem mit den belägen. korrigiere mich, aber in deinem XC ist doch eine Formula K18 eingebaut, oder? besorg dir mal organische von swissstop. die quietschen sehr wenig und haben ne deutlich bessere bremskraft als die original beläge.


----------



## Schnuffi78 (17. August 2010)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl, was bisher alles war:
> 
> Nach 200 km:
> Hintere Bremsscheibe löst sich während der Fahrt. Vermutlich nicht richtig angezogen bei der Erstmontage. Hab daraufhin das entsprechende Werkzeug besorgt (Shimano Nuß für hinten bzw. Innenlagerschlüssel für die vordere Scheibe) und beide Scheiben geprüft.


 
Gelockerte Schrauben sind kein Schaden, du Drama-Queen. Nicht ohne Grund, empfehlen Handbücher die regelmäßige Kontrolle der Schrauben.





derwolf02 schrieb:


> Nach 800 km:
> Hintere Bremsscheibe wieder locker. Diesmal mit Locktite gesichert und mehr als den empfohlenen 40 Nm angezogen. Mal sehen, ob's hält.


 
Gelockerte Schrauben sind kein Schaden, du Drama-Queen. Nicht ohne Grund, empfehlen Handbücher die regelmäßige Kontrolle der Schrauben.





derwolf02 schrieb:


> Nach 1100 km:
> Der Freilauf der DT Swiss Nabe rutscht manchmal beim Antreten durch. Man hört außerdem ein seltsames Reibgeräusch statt einem satten, definierten Knacken. Laufrad wird bei DT Swiss reklamiert.


 
Ok, und was hat das mit Canyon zu tun?`!


----------



## derwolf02 (17. August 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Gelockerte Schrauben sind kein Schaden, du Drama-Queen. Nicht ohne Grund, empfehlen Handbücher die regelmäßige Kontrolle der Schrauben.
> 
> Gelockerte Schrauben sind kein Schaden, du Drama-Queen. Nicht ohne Grund, empfehlen Handbücher die regelmäßige Kontrolle der Schrauben.
> 
> Ok, und was hat das mit Canyon zu tun?`!



Wie oft hantierst du denn im Motorraum deines Autos rum oder ziehst deine Radmuttern nach? Meiner Meinung nach lockern sich bei einer richtig ausgelegten und korrekt montierten Konstruktion nicht ab und zu die Schrauben. Wenn's so ist, lief irgendwas falsch. Bei meinem alten Steppenwolf hatten sie z.B. Fett auf den Gewinden der Hinterbauschrauben. Da hilft der beste Loctite nix - das hält nicht. Nun ist aber die Bremsscheibenverschraubung nicht "irgend eine Schraube". Bei mir hat sich das Ding in voller Fahrt gelöst. Spannender Moment, den ich keinem gönne. Jedenfalls ist da erstmal das Grundvertrauen leicht beschädigt. 

Was die Probleme mit den DT Laufrädern mit Canyon zu tun haben?
Ich weiß ja nicht, was für ein Auto du fährst. Aber wenn dir der Blinkerhebel abbricht - gehst du dann zu deinem VW/Audi/Mercedes/...-Händler oder beschwerst du dich beim Zulieferer, der den Hebel hergestellt hat, wenn's innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist ist? Canyon hat das gute Stück entwickelt und zusammengestellt. Wenn sie was verbauen, das nicht den Anforderungen genügt, ist das deren Problem!

Dem Marketing nach ist das AM ein All Mountain Fully, und da erwarte ich eine gewissen Robustheit. Und wenn mir dann nach so kurzer Zeit Dinge um die Ohren fliegen, die bei meinem ersten Bike von 1992 (GT Karakoram) nach 5 Jahren kamen, dann darf man sich schon ärgern, oder? Meine LX-Naben von damals drehen sich übrigens noch (selten, aber sie drehen sich).


----------



## Schnuffi78 (17. August 2010)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Was die Probleme mit den DT Laufrädern mit Canyon zu tun haben?
> (...) Canyon hat das gute Stück entwickelt und zusammengestellt. Wenn sie was verbauen, das nicht den Anforderungen genügt, ist das deren Problem!


</p> 
Canyon hat die Laufräder von DT Swiss entwickelt? Wohl kaum.


----------



## derwolf02 (17. August 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> </p>
> Canyon hat die Laufräder von DT Swiss entwickelt? Wohl kaum.



Man, stellst du dich an. Natürlich haben sie nicht dir LR entwickelt, aber sie haben sie ausgesucht! Und da  Canyon laut Kaufvertrag mein Vertragspartner ist, sind sie auch logischerweise mein Ansprechpartner bei Problemen während der Gewährleistungsfrist.


----------



## PiR4Te (18. August 2010)

*@derwolf02*

Wie hast du denn die hinteren schwingenlager herausbekommen?
Einfach rausgepresst? Hast du vieleicht ein Bild?
Da sind doch pro Seite 2 verbaut, oder?
Ich habe schon seit ewigkeiten ein knacken, wenn ich im kleinen Gang bergauf fahre... und es wird immer schlimmer... habe schon alle üblichen Verdächtigen gechecked, geschmiert, gereinigt... es hört nicht auf!

Schon Probleme mit deiner Gabel gehabt?

Gruss


----------



## derwolf02 (18. August 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> *@derwolf02*
> 
> Wie hast du denn die hinteren schwingenlager herausbekommen?
> Einfach rausgepresst? Hast du vieleicht ein Bild?
> ...



Die Schwingenlager hab ich noch nicht getauscht, aber die Wippenlager. Ich hatte auch ein penetrantes Knarzen bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung, was an den hinteren beiden Wippenlagern lag. Das eine war komplett fest, das andere nur mehr schwergängig. Da war, trotz Deckscheibe und Dichtung, Dreck drin.
Jetzt knackt es wieder und ich vermute, dass es die anderen beiden Lager  der Wippe sind oder die obere Dämpferbuchse. Werd mich die Woche mal dransetzen.
Demontage der Lager ist eigentlich kein Problem. Ich hab mir mal einen Ring drehen lassen, der vom Innendurchmesser etwas größer als die Lager außen ist. Und dann kann man mit Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben und Muttern schön definiert die Lager rausziehen. Die neuen drück ich immer mithilfe des alten Lagers ein. Wichtig ist halt, dass du alles schön schmierst und auf gar keinen Fall verkantest, weil sonst die Bohrung versaut ist und du ne neue Wippe brauchst. Fotos hab ich leider keine, aber wie man fachgerecht ein Wälzlager montiert, sollte es fotographisch sauber dokumentiert irgendwo im Internet geben.
Ich hab mir übrigens die guten SKF Lager gegönnt (608-2RSH). Die haben die extra-starke Dichtung und bisher halten sie. Die originalen waren nach 500 km kaputt. Die SKF-Lager sind jetzt schon seit 2000 km ohne Probleme mit an Bord.

Gib mal Bescheid, wenn das Knacken beseitigt ist. Würde mich auch interessieren, was es war. Ich hab ja auch noch die innen verlegten Züge im Verdacht. Drück mal das Plastikteil der Zugführung unterhalb des Tretlagers etwas vor und zurück - das knarzt auch ganz schön.


----------



## eifelkaiser (19. August 2010)

Hallo Kollegen ich kann Euch zum Tausch der Lager was anbieten:
Ich habe es zwar nicht selbst erstellt- aber es funktioniert Super und ist Gut gemacht:

Bei http://eburonentrails.de.to/

im Werkstattbereich habe ich einen Download hinterlegt -ohne Gewährleistung.

Gruß aus der Eifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (1. September 2010)

So... habe den Hinterbau meines Bikes wegen Knackgeräuschen beim Treten jetzt mal wieder zerlegt, dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass:

- sich zwei Lager der Wippe im gegensatz zu den anderen beiden nur "knirschend" und etwas schwer drehen. 
(Ersatz wäre SKF608-2RSH -> SKF oder 608-2RSR -> FAG)
- ein Lage der Sattelstrebe komplett fest ist, eins sehr schwergängig, eins etwas schwergängig und eins normal läuft. 
(Ersatz 619/8-RS1 -> SKF oder andere 698-2RS von Noname-Herstellern)

... macht zusammen 5 von 8 lagern sind hin... soll das normal sein?

- die Lager der Kettenstrebe konnte ich leider nicht im ausgebauten Zustand überprüfen, da ich nicht weiss wie ich beim 2010er Modell die Schwinge abbekomme. Vielleicht kann jemand helfen?!

Soll das normal sein? Das Bike ist jetzt ca 2500 km gefahren und wird seit ca. 6 Monaten genutzt... 

Würde die Lager am liebsten selbst gegen vernünftige von FAG oder SKF austauschen, weiß allerdings nicht wies dann mit der Garantie aussieht, schneller als einschicken gehts allemale.

Habe gestern auch an Canyon geschrieben aber noch keine Antwort... ist ja Eurobike  

*Bei mir handelt es sich allerdings um das 2010 Modell!!*

werde berichten wies weitergeht.

Gruss


----------



## derwolf02 (1. September 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> So... habe den Hinterbau meines Bikes wegen Knackgeräuschen beim Treten jetzt mal wieder zerlegt, dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass:
> 
> - sich zwei Lager der Wippe im gegensatz zu den anderen beiden nur "knirschend" und etwas schwer drehen.
> (Ersatz wäre SKF608-2RSH -> SKF oder 608-2RSR -> FAG)
> ...



Ich kann dir sagen, was Canyon sagen wird: "Je nach ihrer Fahrweise kann das schon sein, dass nach so kurzer Zeit die Lager kauptt gehen". Das haben sie jedenfalls mir gesagt. Mein Bike ist von 2009 und das Knacken ging nach 3 Monaten/800 km los.

Gewährleistungsmäßig kannst du das ganze also abhaken - die werden das auf "normalen Verschleiß" schieben.

Ich denke, dass der Ausfall aufgrund der schlechten Dichtungen ist. Die Originallager haben bei mir 800 km (Wippe hinten) bzw. 2500 km (Wippe am Drehpunkt) gehalten. Danach waren sie entweder fest oder liefen merklich rauh. Die hinteren Wippenlager halten, nach Umbau auf SKF Lager, übrigens einwandfrei - weswegen ich denke, dass die wahre Ursache einfach die werkseitig schlechten Lager sind. Der Upgrade auf Qualitätslager lohnt sich also.
Die Lager kosten dich, je nachdem wo du sie kaufst, 4-6 /Stück. Bei Canyon ein Vielfaches davon!
Der Einbau geht, bei entsprechender Sorgfalt, problemlos und dauert keine Stunde, wenn man die entsprechenden Werkzeuge und Materialien hat. Wenn du sowas noch nie gemacht hast, würde ich jemanden Erfahrenen zu Rate ziehen oder es machen lassen. Beim Einpressen von Lagern in Alu-Gehäuse hat man schnell den Lagersitz versaut (einmal schief angesetzt und futsch!), und dann brauchst du entweder einen neue Schwing oder ne neue Wippe. Besonders das mittlere Lager der Wippe ist nicht ohne, weil die "Rückseite" der Wippe kaum eine plane Anlagefläche bietet, wo man sich definiert abstützen kann. Da hat man schnell das Lager schief reingezogen (oder reingeschoben - je nach Technik), und dann brauchst du für 70  ne neue Wippe.
Wichtig: Pack überall ordentlich Fett dran (auch unter die Deckscheiben). Das schützt die Dichtungen der Lager und hält Feuchtigkeit und Schmutz länger draußen, als wenn nur die in's Lager integrierte Dichtung abdichtet.

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben!

Gruß
derwolf02


----------



## tane (1. September 2010)

bitte für einen idioten bitte nochmals (ich will das wissen BEVOR ich alles zerlege & den ersatz schon in der hand haben):

WO sitzen überall kugellager?
Welche typen jeweils?

DANKE!


----------



## derwolf02 (1. September 2010)

tane schrieb:


> bitte für einen idioten bitte nochmals (ich will das wissen BEVOR ich alles zerlege & den ersatz schon in der hand haben):
> 
> WO sitzen überall kugellager?
> Welche typen jeweils?
> ...


Also ich fahr ein Nerve AM 8.0 von 2009. Da sind folgende Lager drin:
4x 608-2RSH Rillenkugellager ("Industrielager") in der Wippe (2 hinten, 2 am Drehpunkt)
2x ??? am Horst Link (das sind die Lager hinten ander Kettenstrebe, Richtung Ausfallenden) -> die drehen sich bei mir noch ohne Probleme. Ich vermute mal, dass das auch Rillenkugellager sind
2x GE 4 C Gleitlager als Hauptlager (unten an der Kurbel). Für die will Canyon 15  für's Stück! Die bekommt ihr zu einem Bruchteil im Industrie-Fachhandel oder Online. 

Generell: Bei Lagern lohnt sich der Griff zu Markenware! Billige Lager haben vor allem schlechteres Fett, schlechtere Dichtungen und billigeren Stahl. Die paar Cent, die ihr durch China-Lager spart, lohnen sich wirklich nicht!

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Theron (3. September 2010)

Muß hier ebenfalls fragen. Ich fahr ein Nerve 7 (2010). Als ich Canyon Kundendienst fragte, welche Nummer, und welche maße die Lager hätten, erhielt ich diese Daten:

  Tretlager/Kettenstrebe      2x  GE8-UK von FAG
  Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe    4x  2ZZx8x19xt6 mm
  Sitzstrebe/Wippe                2x  2RSx8x22x7mm
  Wippe/Hauptrahmen         2x  2RSx8x22x7mm

  Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Profi in sachen Selberschrauben. Aber hierzu verstehe ich nichts!

  Kann mir da jemand helfen, wie ich diese Daten auf SFK Lager ummünze?

  Wäre nett...


----------



## tane (3. September 2010)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr ein Nerve AM 8.0 von 2009. Da sind folgende Lager drin:
> 4x 608-2RSH Rillenkugellager ("Industrielager") in der Wippe (2 hinten, 2 am Drehpunkt)
> 2x ??? am Horst Link (das sind die Lager hinten ander Kettenstrebe, Richtung Ausfallenden) -> die drehen sich bei mir noch ohne Probleme. Ich vermute mal, dass das auch Rillenkugellager sind
> 2x GE 4 C Gleitlager als Hauptlager (unten an der Kurbel). Für die will Canyon 15  für's Stück! Die bekommt ihr zu einem Bruchteil im Industrie-Fachhandel oder Online.
> ...



danke vielmals!
(die Hauptlager sind echt GLEITlager?? sind die aus Kunststoff oder bronzebuchsen?)


----------



## derwolf02 (6. September 2010)

tane schrieb:


> danke vielmals!
> (die Hauptlager sind echt GLEITlager?? sind die aus Kunststoff oder bronzebuchsen?)



Das sind sog. wartungsfreie Gelenklager. In eine poröse Bronzeschicht wird PTFE eingewalzt. dadurch hat man sehr geringen Verschleiß, sehr geringe Reibung, nahezu Spielfreiheit und eine sehr hohe Tragfähigkeit bei kleinem Bauraum. 
Gleitlager sind eigentlich für oszillierende Bewegungen (also wo sich das Lager nicht um 360° dreht) besser geeignet als Wälzlager ("Industrielager"). Ein Kugellager hat halt nur einen sehr kleinen Kontaktpunkt zwischen Kugel und Ring, was zu hohen lokalen Drücken führt. Insbesondere bei Stößen kann das zu Eindrückungen auf der Laufbahn führen, was man am rauhen Lauf merkt.
Gleitlager dagegen haben einen großflächigen Kontakt und dadurch eine bessere Druckverteilung.

Schau mal hier unter "Gleitpaarung Stahl/PTFE Verbundwerkstoff":
http://www.skf.com/portal/skf/home/products?maincatalogue=1&lang=de&newlink=3_1_11


----------



## derwolf02 (6. September 2010)

Theron schrieb:


> Muß hier ebenfalls fragen. Ich fahr ein Nerve 7 (2010). Als ich Canyon Kundendienst fragte, welche Nummer, und welche maße die Lager hätten, erhielt ich diese Daten:
> 
> Tretlager/Kettenstrebe      2x  GE8-UK von FAG
> Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe    4x  2ZZx8x19xt6 mm
> ...



Das sind einfach die Abmaße (Innendurchmesser x Außendurchmesser x Breite)
*Tretlager/Kettenstrebe      2x  GE8-UK von FAG  *
-> wartungsfreies Radialgelenklager (=Gleitlager) mit 8 mm Innendurchmesser

*  Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe    4x  2ZZx8x19xt6 mm*
-> Rillenkugellager mit der Bezeichnung 619/8-2Z (SKF); hat aber berührungslose Deckscheiben, keine berührenden Dichtungen! Das hieße dann 619/8-2RS1

*Sitzstrebe/Wippe                2x  2RSx8x22x7mm*
-> Rillenkugellager mit berührenden Dichtscheiben, SKF Bezeichnung 608-2RSH

*Wippe/Hauptrahmen         2x  2RSx8x22x7mm*
-> Dasselbe wie der Punkt drüber.

Schau mal auf www.skf.de/iec und dann am linken Bildrand "608" im Feld "Kennzeichen suchen" eingeben. Dann kommst du in den Produktkatalog mit den Abmaßen.
Da findest du auch eine Händlersuche, wenn du die Lager bestellen willst.

Gruß
derwolf02


----------



## PiR4Te (7. September 2010)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, das in meinem AM2010 *Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe 8x19x6 mm -> *698-RS2 eingebaut sind (nicht 2Z, meine sind eindeutig gedichtet), die gleichen habe ich jetzt  von FAG (619/8-2RS1) bestellt, da es diese bei SKF in dem Maß nicht gibt und ich n paar "deutsche" wollte 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tamrac23 (7. September 2010)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr ein Nerve AM 8.0 von 2009. Da sind folgende Lager drin:
> 4x 608-2RSH Rillenkugellager ("Industrielager") in der Wippe (2 hinten, 2 am Drehpunkt)
> 2x ??? am Horst Link (das sind die Lager hinten ander Kettenstrebe, Richtung Ausfallenden) -> die drehen sich bei mir noch ohne Probleme. Ich vermute mal, dass das auch Rillenkugellager sind
> 2x GE 4 C Gleitlager als Hauptlager (unten an der Kurbel). Für die will Canyon 15  für's Stück! Die bekommt ihr zu einem Bruchteil im Industrie-Fachhandel oder Online.
> ...


Hallo,
denkst Du, dass bei einem AM9.0 vom 2009 die gleichen Lager drin sind wie bei Deinem AM 8.0? Wenn ja, dann werde ich mir auch alle - vorsichtshalber - bestellen und dann einbauen .....

Merci für Deine Antwort,
Philip


----------



## derwolf02 (7. September 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, das in meinem AM2010 *Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe 8x19x6 mm -> *698-RS2 eingebaut sind (nicht 2Z, meine sind eindeutig gedichtet), die gleichen habe ich jetzt  von FAG (619/8-2RS1) bestellt, da es diese bei SKF in dem Maß nicht gibt und ich n paar "deutsche" wollte
> 
> Gruss



SKF ist genauso deutsch wie FAG. Ich fahr regelmäßig durch Schweinfurt und da ist FAG auf der rechten Straßenseite und SKF auf der linken - das ist also kein Argument.


----------



## PiR4Te (7. September 2010)

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich meinte, wenn ich die Lager schon wechsle kommt bei mir nur SKF und FAG rein, kein billig Japanlager die es ja ohne ende zu bestellen gibt. 

Danke nochmal fÃ¼r den Tip mit dem Steg zwischen den 2 Lagern an der Sitzstrebe, hÃ¤tte sonst versucht die beiden durchzupressen... das wÃ¤re schief gegangen ... puh...

*Also wichtig:* An der Sitzstrebe, das erste der 2 Lager auf jeder Seite Ã¼ber die Scheibe zwischen den beiden Lagern herauspressen bzw ziehen!
(die Aluscheibe dazwischen ist zwar sehr weich aber es wÃ¤re ansonsten nicht mÃ¶glich die Lager einzeln zu wechseln)

Habe noch einen anderen Theread speziell zu dem Thema erstellt, wenn meine Lager geliefert wurden und ich fertig bin werde ich ein paar Bilder und Beschreibung reinstellen.

Achso... habe bei Canyon nachgefragt, die Wartung des Hinterbaus wÃ¼rde dort 60â¬ Material und 60â¬ Arbeitszeit kosten.

gruss


----------



## derwolf02 (7. September 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich meinte, wenn ich die Lager schon wechsle kommt bei mir nur SKF und FAG rein, kein billig Japanlager die es ja ohne ende zu bestellen gibt.
> 
> Danke nochmal für den Tip mit dem Steg zwischen den 2 Lagern an der Sitzstrebe, hätte sonst versucht die beiden durchzupressen... das wäre schief gegangen ... puh...
> 
> ...




Das mit der Scheibe versteh ich nicht so ganz.

Du demontierst die Wippe komplett und hast dann zwei Alu-Teile mit je 2 Lagern drin.
Das Lager in der Mitte (das an der "Sitzstrebe") ziehst du vorsichtig nach außen raus (oder drückst von innen). Bei der Demontage ist egal, ob du die Kraft auf Außen oder Innenring aufbringst. Da das Lager aber am Außenring an einem Bord anliegt, kannst du's über den Außenring nich auspressen. 
Beim Einbau ist wichtig, dass du keine Montagekräfte über die Wälzkörper leitest - also nicht auf den Innenring drücken!

Geh mal auf www.skf.com/mount, melde dich an und gib die Bezeichnung deines Lagers ein - da sind Schritt-für-Schritt Montageanleitungen.


----------



## PiR4Te (7. September 2010)

Im unteren bereich wo sitz- und kettenestrebe zusammen gelagert sind, sind auf jeder seite jeweils 2 Lager eingebaut.
- Diese sind in der mitte durch einen Steg und eine Scheibe getrennt.
Die Scheibe ist notwendig, da man die Lager nicht zusammen durchdrücken kann. Mann mus die Zug oder Druckkraft (je nach Ausbauart) beim Ausbau des ersten Lagers quasi auf die SCheibe geben, wodurch das lager dann herauskommt.

Wie schon geschrieben, ich stell demnächst bilder rein.

Gruss


----------



## derwolf02 (7. September 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Im unteren bereich wo sitz- und kettenestrebe zusammen gelagert sind, sind auf jeder seite jeweils 2 Lager eingebaut.
> - Diese sind in der mitte durch einen Steg und eine Scheibe getrennt.
> Die Scheibe ist notwendig, da man die Lager nicht zusammen durchdrücken kann. Mann mus die Zug oder Druckkraft (je nach Ausbauart) beim Ausbau des ersten Lagers quasi auf die SCheibe geben, wodurch das lager dann herauskommt.
> 
> ...



Alles klar - ich hatte dich falsch verstanden. Ich dachte, du meinst das mittlere Lager auf der Wippe, das quasi Wippe und Sattelrohr verbindet.

Ich bin auf deine Fotos gespannt! Das Lager hab ich noch nicht gewechselt. Bin mal gespannt, was einen da so erwartet...

Gruß
derwolf02


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (7. September 2010)

vielen dank leute! jetzt sind die unklarheiten beseitigt!


----------



## Theron (9. September 2010)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Das sind einfach die Abmaße (Innendurchmesser x Außendurchmesser x Breite)
> *Tretlager/Kettenstrebe      2x  GE8-UK von FAG  *
> -> wartungsfreies Radialgelenklager (=Gleitlager) mit 8 mm Innendurchmesser
> 
> ...



Danke dir!


----------



## Redshred (26. September 2010)

> Das sind einfach die Abmaße (Innendurchmesser x Außendurchmesser x Breite)
> Tretlager/Kettenstrebe 2x GE8-UK von FAG
> -> wartungsfreies Radialgelenklager (=Gleitlager) mit 8 mm Innendurchmesser



Hallo 
irgend wo im Forum stands?? , kennt jemand das Drehmoment für das Hauptlager  hinter dem Tretlager, die Passschraube hat sich gelöst ,nur anziehen wird ja wohl reichen?



> AW: 1200 km auf meinem Nerve AM 8.0: Schäden bisher


nach 800 Km an einem XC


----------



## Redshred (26. September 2010)

Hat sich irgendwie erledigt wenns stimmt mit 22 Nm  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=486006


----------

